# can anyone tell me what this saddle fits?



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2021)

got this a while back and will be restoring it. 
anyone know what year/make/model it would be correct for?

thanks,

scott


----------



## geosbike (Oct 29, 2021)

_harley but it has been shortend_


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 29, 2021)

geosbike said:


> _harley but it has been shortend_




okay, harley....any idea what year, model?

and what's been shortened?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2021)

geosbike said:


> _harley but it has been shortend_



What’s been shortened? The pan looks good and I don’t see where the T Bar was shortened either?


----------



## blackcat (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello;
This is a saddle for a WW2 HARLEY 42WLA military.




My brother's: Harley 42WLA  type IV of 43


Regards;
Serge


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't restore it!!!  Unless you want to kill the value by 50%, at least.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2021)

100 0/0 H D. Leave it alone.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 6, 2021)

Ive seen your work and it looks incredible but when I seat looks this nice why not start with a plain pan or a really tore up seat I’m sure I’m not the only one who would trade 2 for 1 I have a ton of seats missing the covers basically what I’m saying is leave that seat alone


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2021)

"leave it be" it is!
look for it in the sell-trade section, would be great for it to find a home.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2021)

blackcat said:


> Hello;
> This is a saddle for a WW2 HARLEY 42WLA military.
> 
> 
> ...







so that explains the weld up front then i guess


----------

